# Port Phillip Bay Snapper



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

G'day, I was interested in the thoughts of those here that fish Port Phillip. I understand that the area from Brighton down to Beaumaris has some good ground for snapper (small and big). I've been down there in a mates boat and done well on the plastics a few months ago. This was not far from the wreck near Black Rock. My knowledge of the area is pretty much limited to what I experienced that day. We pretty much drifted and cast plastics, bounced them around the bottom and got plenty of hook ups. In the kayaks do you guys do a similar thing? And if so, are there particular reefs / structures that you need to work, or is it just a case of work until you find them ? Also I read with great interest about the guys who troll for snapper. I understand that some guys here got a few on Thunderstciks?? Never heard of these, where do you get them? Have you caught them on other various hard body lures? And what depth do they work at? Lastly, what conditions do you guys rate as the best? i.e. first/last light, calm/slight breeze or swell, etc. You thoughts would be appreciated as I am keen to fish it in the next month or so. Mick.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

G Day Mick , Welcome along and keep an eye out in Fishing Trips if ya want to catch up. It'd be good to hear about some of ya fresh adventures. With the PPB Snapper/Pinkies I guess the Mango's are targetting with bait, Sp's, fly and Trolled Hb's in different locations but around Ricketts Point/Blackrock area is a good spot RodL stuck us onto as it's close, reefy and holds fish. Ricketts Point area also has a year round resident Pinkie population to target while waiting for a crack at the bigger fella's to enter Port Phillip. The resident population is the one we've been having a crack at. There are some downsides about launching through a marine park however, sometimes uniformed beach goers believe you've been fishing in the park, and your not permitted to clean a catch back on the beach. The rangers seem to know we're not by now. We tend to launch from the Beaumaris Yacht Club. On the Hb front I guess trolling for pinkies isn't something I'd do from a boat (unless maybe trying to locate a patch), but from the yak it means getting a paddle in at the same time as a fish which I guess is a personal choice thingo. It can be effective given the right conditions, but Sp's and bait will also out fish the mooched Hb's on many occsaisions. I also tend to believe the fly and Sp skill set carries more art to it than trolling (but will never admit this publicly). As for lures, the 9cm Deep Thundersticks made by Storm are a discontinued lure but you can still pick the odd one up. They're a personal fav, but other Hb's work fine. Rod used a Berkley Frenzy recently to great effect, and both of these in natural colours are probably imatating the baitfish getting about Ricketts Point area. Anything similar should work well, it's probably more about when and how lures are presented anyways. That's not to say the hot colours, or fatter styles don't work either though. Presentations around 3m in depth seem to work around that area, and I'm thinking in general that if ya getting lures to run about a third of the way down for pinkies/snapper they will rise to take em no worries. BillyBob picks up real snapper as a Spaniard by catch up north, and his special isn't a deep runner. Paddle slow, and try a few stop/starts to work the lure. Best conditions seem to be first light/dusk, cloudy days with a bit of chop, and tide changes. If I could dial up and order like a pizza I'd take low light and a SW chop of 10-15 knots, and top it with a tide change. You're also likely to get a by catch of snook, pike, small coutta (if about), flatties if ya run near the bottom, and maybe the odd squid. The other fella's know their bait's and Sp's for some good info. Good luck and see ya soon.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Mick

I fish for pinkies the same way Poddy and the other Mangoes do with SPs and HBs on the reefs around Mornington. My favorite HBs are the Yo Zuri 11cm deep diving minnows. They are a beautifull lure and swim down to around 6m or more and have a rattle. I get em at Billfisher in Frankston. Bunged a pinkie on one this morning.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Mick,

the best way to learn about PPB is to come out with us 

Poddy has already provided some insight. You will also see some more in this thread on lures

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3662

Poddy is also now the proud owner of Frenzy Firestick so he might have a new favourite lure soon.

I know the Mangoes in general like the 10-15k SW but my best catches have come from a 0-10k NW. I also like to fish a high tide at sunrise.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry to drift this thread away Mick, but thanks for the showbag Hoit. I scored a light, conduit length, Frenzy lure and a cold beer on my path home from work...now for some rigging.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

With Poddy now armed with both the Storm Thunderstick and the Frenzy Firestick there will be no stopping him. 

On the 12th October last year Rod & I got onto the Snapper at Ricketts. 8) It will need to be pretty crappy weather next weekend to keep me off the water.

Hopefully we can get a good turnout of mangoes, lurkers & newcomers.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Hoit, it would be good to come out onto the bay to see how you guys operate, but I'd be in a small Perception minnow. I've taken it out before when it's still, and stuck farely close to the edges. Do you think a minnow would do the job, or would I be out my comfort zone? Mick.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Mick_Lane said:


> Do you think a minnow would do the job, or would I be out my comfort zone?


This is really your call Mick. I can say I have no concern about taking my little Viking Ozzie out from Ricketts since we only paddle out ~400m. On one occasion the wind got up to 15k. It was a slow and wet paddle back to shore but I never felt unsafe. The ability to safely handle a variety of conditions is one of the key advantages of SoT kayaks.

Last time out there was a surprising amount of chop coming from a 10-12k SW. I reckon the Minnow would have taken some water onboard.

At the very least you would need to be quite selective about what days you took the Minnow out on. Perhaps some of the other guys with SiK could also comment.

Regards Grant


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

Gday Mick, i am new to kayak fishing but have done alot of fishing around beaumaris from boats and the pier. I think a good place for you to find snapper is about 80 meters out from Beaumaris pier. This is where there is a deep channel and it holds good numbers of pinkies. I know this because i have fished alot off beaumaris pier and this is where you try to cast out to, to get pinkies and i have been succesful more times than not. There is an oyster lease out there, so if it was me i would go about 20 meters in from that then paddle around untill you find some pinkies. I am going to try this out maybe next weekend and i will report back on how i went.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

RjMAC welcome to the forums, you're right there Beaumaris pier is a great place to fish I have recently heard about this area. Its a good little squiding ground too!!!   

Is still a bit early for the reds despite the water temp rising, most blokes i know have been working ver hard for the fish and putting in long hours to manage 1 fish or to come home empty handed. I'm in Canberra next weekend so I'm a no go, but if i hear of any productive reports I'll let you chaps know.

Milt,


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

RJMAC, Thanks for the tip. Good to get a reference point to start with so I can get a visual of where I might paddle. I had a look in a satellite fishing book and it looks like it could be protected in Beaumaris bay in a Northerly wind. Are the waters generally a little calmer in these conditions? Mick


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Mick
I think you've got to make a call on the day. As Grant says, we don't go out that far and most times I've been out with the mangoes haven't been that bad. I can only think of 1 day where the wind went 15-25 where I'd imagine you might have some trouble.

RJMAC, welcome aboard and thanks for the tip.

Hope to see you guys out on the water.


----------

